# My Uncles New Hobby



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

More of a GC topic but the designs are all hunting/fishing/outdoors based.

In retirement he's picked up a few hobbies and over the last year has been making these beautiful pens. Just got the one imaged below for shooting my first turkey. It's a fly fishing themed pen with a trout and reel on one end and a fly fisherman on the other.

For deer season i got a gun pen. It was bolt action on one end and a bullet/cartridge on the writing side


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Now that's some talent right there!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Very Nice.

 Al


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Here's the bolt action pen i got for deer season last year. My dad got a lever action which was pretty cool too


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Does he have a link to a catalog? Those are awfully pretty. Would love to see what other options he has available.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Back2Basix said:


> Here's the bolt action pen i got for deer season last year. My dad got a lever action which was pretty cool too
> View attachment 65831


Wow...just wow!

Is he making them just for family or is he gonna start selling them?


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

mzgarden said:


> Does he have a link to a catalog? Those are awfully pretty. Would love to see what other options he has available.


He currently doesn't sell them, just makes them as gifts. His 55+ community he moved to has a woodworking/metalworking shop and he's been messing around, i don't quite know how he does it all.

Bird houses, cups/bowls, pens, turkey calls..... He's been dabbling in a few different things to keep himself busy


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

crehberg said:


> Wow...just wow!
> 
> Is he making them just for family or is he gonna start selling them?


So far just for gifts. I always keep it in my office to use with clients, it's a pretty good conversation starter with my hunting/farming folks


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, very cool stuff. Does he make box calls? I'd be interested in buying one...one can never have too many calls.

be


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Those are awesome. I envy his talent and patience, but they are awesome.


----------



## Road Runner (Aug 31, 2017)

They are awsome. I imagine if he sold them they would be in the $60 to $70 range, or more.

RR


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

That is incredible. I wish I had the time and the talent to do something like that. Mostly the talent.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

brownegg said:


> Yep, very cool stuff. Does he make box calls? I'd be interested in buying one...one can never have too many calls.
> 
> be


His Box Calls sound amazing and i got my first turkey with one 2 Mondays ago


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Dang...I want one...I mean really I want one! I start my second hunt tomorrow...I only use box calls, and would give his a real test....I'll pay the postage and willing to pay his price. It would be a honor to own one.

be


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I'll talk to him and see what he says. Right now he's just trying to "stay busy"


----------

